# Diesel intake systems



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Good luck. 

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Won't make a difference.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Waste of time without tuning and a bigger turbo inlet. 

I added the 1.4T K&N flat panel filter and after 24k miles it's hardly dirty in one corner of the filter


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

How soon will it be available and how much are we looking at it costing?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Waste of money IMHO


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

alyupe11 said:


> K&N and AEM filters will have systems available very soon. Here they are as mounted on my CTD...


How do they sound?


----------



## jhipsi (Oct 7, 2013)

I would be interested in this. 

I did this kind of a while back. Just threw in a ram sir style filter. It seemed better. You could actually get to hear the turbo spool.

My concern is what it might have to the sensors being that the higher air flow would make the ecm want to put more fuel in. Am I wrong?


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

There any more information on this or are we left with going go be out soon haha


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Beautiful. Please link us when they are available!


----------

